# xará



## lenabrasil

Por favor, ¿cómo se dice "minha/meu xará" en español? En Brasil, se dice "xará" a una persona que tiene el mismo nombre. 

Gracias!


----------



## lenabrasil

Perdón. Escribí mal el título.


----------



## snoopy82

Pode dizer "mi tocaya/tocayo".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Correto, mas essa pode achar no nosso dicionário: http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/xar%C3%A1

Abraços.


----------



## snoopy82

Outra tradução possível é "homónimo".


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Correto, mas essa pode achar no nosso dicionário: http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/xará
> 
> Abraços.



¿Será que me entiendes si te digo: mi _jarra_? He ojeado en el hilo que has puesto arriba. ¿Hay una preferencia entre _jarra _y _tocayo/a_? ¿En Portugal se entiende si decimos _minha xará _o la gente no va a entender nada?


----------



## Carfer

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¿En Portugal se entiende si decimos _minha xará _o la gente no va a entender nada?



Nada, absolutamente nada.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Carfer said:


> Nada, absolutamente nada.



As diferenças. Obrigado Carfer.


----------



## pkogan

"Meu xará" em português brasileiro é, ainda, uma forma de tratamento? Equivalente, por exemplo, a 'cara'?


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

pkogan said:


> "Meu xará" em português brasileiro é, ainda, uma forma de tratamento? Equivalente, por exemplo, a 'cara'?



¿Entendés si te digo _mi jarra_?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿"Mi jarra"? 



> *xará* [ʃa'ɾa] _mƒ_ tocayo _m_, -a _ƒ_




Abajo te apunta que la palabra se encuentra también en la entrada de _jarra_, pero si seguís el enlace podés observar que se trata de los símbolos fonéticos de la pronunciación de jarra:



> *jarra* ['xara] _ƒ _jarra _ƒ_.



Ahora iré por mi jarra de té frío. 

Saludos.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

¿Entonces _tocayo_ y _jarra_ no significan lo mismo? Me parecía lógico que la palabra _jarra _fuera la más usada para eso. Por ende, _jarra _es otra cosa si yo entendí.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

No, no son lo mismo.

Jarra: http://hogar.crisa.com/var/libbey/s...arra-pitcher5/5613-6-eng-US/Jarra-Pitcher.jpg
Tocayo: http://www.legendarytimesbooks.com/image.php?type=P&id=866

Saludos.


----------

